# Is this permanent ?



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

So I have a 6.5 month old sable DDR pup. I've been using the furminator on her daily for a few weeks and I noticed today that her coat went from black to light. Like the furminator removed the top black coat rather than the under tan color. It's only in the area where I use the furminator. Her tail is still black. I realized that this was a poor choice on my part but I didn't know how bad these things were. 

My question is the damage permanent? Or will her black grow back. Common sense tells me it will, but I've read a lot about "breaking a coat" whatever the heck that means. Help


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

It probably would have happened any way. Sables change colors with the seasonal shedding as this post 4 explained:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/162229-coat-color.html#post2184896


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

No on her you can see exactly where I brushed her the most with the furminator. The color changed within a week or so


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My intact bitches would drop coat a few weeks before going into heat. That may be contributing. The one dog would loose guard hair by the handful, the other not the same but still a ton of hair loss. I know cut guard hair takes its jolly time to shed out & restore. 
So we can home harmones/seasonal/puppy shedding is the main culpret And if that's the case, it will grow back. It will grow back either way but it will take longer if it is a cut hair.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I have the same issue with Gryffon and the furminator - pulls out the top guard hairs, barely touches the undercoat - so for him, a double-row undercoat rake works best. 

His guard hairs will grow back, but it can take a long time. Gryffon had spots shaved off a couple of times for stitches, and each time, the cream undercoat came in first, and it took about six months or so for the top coat to grow in and return his coat to an unbroken all-over sable. 

So no permanent damage, but a long wait for the top coat to grow back.


----------



## K9Handler47 (Dec 11, 2015)

I hope it's just a combo of blowing her coat and the furminator. I saw pics of her last week and she was dark black. At 7 months there is no way her color is permanently changing is there? She's been dark black her whole life.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

not a fan of the furminator.. seemed to 'cut' my dog's coat.


----------



## pawpower (Apr 9, 2016)

So is the furminator not a good choice? If that's the case, what is a better, trusted brush to use?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I just use a combination of a slicker brush and a greyhound comb.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

not a fan of the furminator either. Dogs have coats for a reason, and stripping it is never good. I use an undercoat rake to get out the loose coat when the dog is shedding and then follow up with a slicker.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't like the furminator for that very reason. Pulls out the topcoat. I, too, use the rake and the slicker but also a warm bath and a high velocity will work wonders to get out undercoat. Oh, I bought a furminator rake and that is the worse rake I ever purchased. Just a cheap rake will do you.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> but also a warm bath and a high velocity will work wonders to get out undercoat.



My favorite too! In fact, Carly gets it done today. She's been blowing coat like crazy, and its time for the bath.


----------

